# Chatter Pi: A Raspberry Pi servo controller for talking skulls



## ViennaMike (Nov 24, 2010)

After some starts and stops, I've finally finished adding the planned additional features to Chatter Pi, which lets you control the jaw for a talking skull using a Raspberry Pi. I've got it running on a Pi Zero W and mostly developed it on a Pi 3 A+, so I believe it will run on any current Raspberry Pi. It's open source code, available on Git Hub, and with a detailed Users Manual. I've tried to make it as full-featured and flexible as possible, building on the great work that others have done on the Cowlacious Scary Terry board, the Jawduino, and the Wee Little Talker. The attached table will give you some ideas of the features.

The settings can be changed by either directly editing the config file or via a control panel GUI (see picture). The items in yellow on the control panel can be adjusted while Chatter Pi runs, making it easier to tune the servo settings.

You can see a video of how it performs here: 



. The Pi is only controlling the jaw and triggering a Maestro Servo Controller to start and run a pre-scripted routine for the other skull movements.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent work. Having a GUI is a nice touch.


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Very Nice. Good job on the flexibility and adjustment capabilities.


----------

